# my first grizzly 660



## BumpStix

well i had a Brute force 750. i sunk it. then i did everything it says on here to it.. it lasted a little while then locked up. blew the spark plug out. and messed up the head.. anyways some guy wanted it offered me a really good price so its gone. i kept my winch and 29.5 laws. i found a grizzly 660 yesterday for sale and i went and picked it up.. for 2700 bucks i dont think thats a bad price but i could be wrong with do yall think?


----------



## sloboy

Pics would kinda help. What year model? How many hours/miles?


----------



## BumpStix

oh shoot sorry. it a 05 he thinks.. idk where to look to find out.. its got 15xx miles and i think 380hours.. ill have to look to make sure.... i only have one pic. ill upload it.


----------



## 321seavee

thats a alot of hours


----------



## sloboy

321seavee said:


> thats a alot of hours


 
For an 05, I dont think its that bad. I have an 08 rhino with 305 hours and wouldnt take no less than $7000, IF,IF I thought about selling it.


----------



## BumpStix

everything iv searched thats kinda on the low end for hours/miles with it being an 05...but i could be wrong??.. thats why im asking ya'll...the guy i got it from just drove it around his turkey farm it was an older guy. he said its never been in deep mud or water. if any really.


----------



## BumpStix

only one i have right now


----------



## MasterGator

I may be speaking out of turn here, I had a Grizzly 600 and it was **** near impossible to snorkel ... I hope the 660 has improved for your sake.


----------



## filthyredneck

BumpStix said:


> only one i have right now


The hours are not bad at all for the year....I'm getting close to 300 hrs on my 08, and it looks SUPER CLEAN! I think you did good.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck

MasterGator said:


> I may be speaking out of turn here, I had a Grizzly 600 and it was **** near impossible to snorkel ... I hope the 660 has improved for your sake.


The 660 is definitely snork-able....lots of guys around here are riding grizzlys with laws and snorks and they play deep all day long. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## littletyler

Hours dont mean a thing to me on a fourwheeler. I like to sit with the headlights on at night, drinking a cold beverage, watching someone else thats stuck in a hole fight it! If the key switch is on the hours are counting. Miles are really all that I ever go by. 1500 something..... thats low miles for the year!


----------



## Polaris425

Well it looks pretty good in the picture however old it is......... Looks like it was fairly well taken care of just at first glance.


----------



## mcpyro3

really you dont have to even snorkel the 660's there air box is right up top facing backwards so unless you go handlebar deep your ok we've got a few guys that ride unsnorked 660's with us and never had a prob but i would just to make sure it aint that hard we ran my buddys up the center instead of the side like all the kits are for the grizzlys.. congrats on the new to you wheeler looks nice and hours/miles dont seem bad at all for an 05 mines a 10 and i have 180 something hours but only 300 miles(i spend more time sitting and helping others out)


----------



## BumpStix

thanks guys..i hope i did good on this one....
and like i said i could be off on the year i couldnt find a tag anywhere or the VIN on the frame yet.. ill pull it out today when i get off work and take some pictures of it.. only thing iv found messed up is the fuel gauge doesnt work. and the fuel line from the tank to the carb had a hole in it. i fixed the fuel line tho. oh and 2 boots on the rear CV axles are tore. looks dried out to me....


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

If you get the VIN I have a website you can type the VIN in on and it will tell you exactly what you have. Bought mine and the guy said it was a '92 Big Bear, found out it was a '93.


----------



## BumpStix

awesome.. thanks


----------



## BumpStix

so i got my Rhino axles today from SuperAtv. and they wont fit. the end the nut goes on wont go far enough threw the hub for the nut to go on it.... any idea?


----------



## NMKawierider

BumpStix said:


> so i got my Rhino axles today from SuperAtv. and they wont fit. the end the nut goes on wont go far enough threw the hub for the nut to go on it.... any idea?


 Is it going all the way through the bearing? Or is it stopping like half way through? If all the way, then they are the wrong axles but if not, then try freezing the axle for a few hours in the freezer. That will shrink it just a little and may be enough to slide the rest of the way...or enough to get the nut on.


----------



## BumpStix

ill post a pic.. but it needs like an inch or more to go id say


----------



## BumpStix

one on the left is the stock left rear axle one on the right is the Rhino right rear axle


----------



## BumpStix

can anyone help


----------



## z24guy

It looks like its totally wrong. It's too short. Call the manufacturer. It could have been packaged wrong.


----------



## NMKawierider

Clearly that's the wrong axle.


----------



## BumpStix

thanks for the help.... i checked the box and part numbers. and the part number on the axle.. i called but their closed untill monday


----------



## Derek rhodes

I like that grizz man u just sold mine bout a month ago my buddy wanted it bad and I been wanting a brute and the ol ball n chain said grizz had to go so now I Gota brute. I ride mine hard for 6 years it was a great bike had plenty of power but I just been itchin for that v twin low end u had 29 laws 2 In lift HL springs epi clutch kit + 2 mm shims HL radiator n mount snorks Hmf k&n jet kit AMR monster coil and cdi it was a beast if ur gona run them laws u deffinently need the clutch kit I tore up like 3 primary's on mine but had no more problems after the clutch kit and for the snorks I think u need to do them sometimes n deep water before my snorks mine would try to die cuz steam rolls under gas tank cover and sucks in air box and if u be In a lot of mud put radiator on the rack they get hot fast and it is terrible when u get even a lil mud on the rad anyways sorry this is so long just thought I'd give u my opinions beein that I bought mine new and ride it hard I learned the bad stuff bout them but they r still good bikes wish I coulda just kept mine oh yea and keep a check on the rear diff bolts make sure they stay tight I broke my frame cuz my bolts got a lil loose but turned cycles has a diff gusset that I bought for 60 bucks if u gona ride hard u might outa look into it anyways hope u have fun on it


----------



## BumpStix

durn thats a lot.. but thank you for all the info. i needed that.. you mine if i send you a message if i have a question?


----------



## oxidized_black

*i think you got a good machine with lot's of possibilities ... my grizz is an '05 and has 2700 miles/270hrs. i know the 500hr mark is when you do an engine overhaul. this pic is my bike ...*








*Power Up Kit, Clutch Kit, Juice Rev Box, E-Series Exhaust, Fender Flares, Yamaha Aluminum Skid Plates, Yamaha Front & Rear Bumper Kit, ITP 27" XTR Mud Lites on 14" ITP SS108 Rims, Warn 2500lb winch.*


----------



## Derek rhodes

No i don't mind u MSG me I'd be glad to help if its something I know about


----------



## BumpStix

oxidized_black said:


> *i think you got a good machine with lot's of possibilities ... my grizz is an '05 and has 2700 miles/270hrs. i know the 500hr mark is when you do an engine overhaul. this pic is my bike ...*
> 
> 
> *Power Up Kit, Clutch Kit, Juice Rev Box, E-Series Exhaust, Fender Flares, Yamaha Aluminum Skid Plates, Yamaha Front & Rear Bumper Kit, ITP 27" XTR Mud Lites on 14" ITP SS108 Rims, Warn 2500lb winch.*


 
thats a nice grizz... whats a power up kit? and whats a good clutch kit?


----------



## BumpStix

sorry crappy cell phone pics.. but this is my grizz.. im going to get rims and take the crush locks off


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

them axels kinda look a lil short there. itll come out of ur diffs. id make sure that u have the right axel there before u install them


----------



## rajunxcajun55

I might be gettin a 2003 660 tommorow, should be a nice bike.


----------



## BumpStix

well idk what Super Atv is going to do.. they said i have the right axles? but they sure look too short to me..


----------



## JPs300

Something is obviously wrong there on the axles, no way that is going to seat up.


----------



## Derek rhodes

What year model is it I know the 02 n 03 had a lot of different stuff than the later model 660s so make sure they r for the right year model


----------



## BumpStix

my vin says 05.. but some people have told me the camo wasnt made in 05.. so idkk.. lol


----------



## speedman

Crush loxz look good!! Nice grizzly man


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## BumpStix

thanks man


----------



## BumpStix

how can i get more power???? or is there not much i can do to my lil 660


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

did you get the right axles yet. id measure urs and call back cuz something ant right. on more power. clutch kit and then u can do the wet clutch delete (very pricy $1200 range) and if not that bore out the motor, im looking at doing the wet cluth delete on my king quad with all the motor work i have done. They say it will wake up ya machine and make it beat can hams and stuff. idk i havent ran acrosso anyyone with the wet clutch delete done yet


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

BumpStix said:


> one on the left is the stock left rear axle one on the right is the Rhino right rear axle


 
(one on the left is the stock left rear axle one on the right is the Rhino right rear axle) i see you put this. I know some bikes are diffrent on left and right. u need to have the left rear axle with the left aftermarket axle not the left stock with right aftermarket mabe this might be your problem. Also the best way to tell if ya bikes an 05 is take the vin number down and also call the dealer and give it to them and they will beable to tell u the real yr model.


----------



## BumpStix

thanks man..in the 2nd pic. its the stock left and the aftermarket left axle. i have that problem takin care of it was the wrong axles....


----------



## BumpStix

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> did you get the right axles yet. id measure urs and call back cuz something ant right. on more power. clutch kit and then u can do the wet clutch delete (very pricy $1200 range) and if not that bore out the motor, im looking at doing the wet cluth delete on my king quad with all the motor work i have done. They say it will wake up ya machine and make it beat can hams and stuff. idk i havent ran acrosso anyyone with the wet clutch delete done yet


yea i got the axles. i had to send the superatvs back and order stock ones. whats the wet clutch delete really do? just make it a dry clutch and not have grease in it? oh and what clutch kit would you say get? im going to try to wait on the big bore untill it really needs it if i can.. thanks for all the help


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Airdam Clutches - For People Who Want to Go Fast! go to that read about it there


----------



## BumpStix

oh thanks man.. thats sweet.. i wish i could find someone that has it to know how it really does.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

me to. id love to know the power it would put for ma bike. i mean mine got alot of power. im on 30x11x14 silverbacks and i can do 3mph and mash throttle and the front comes up. so i can imagine with that wet clutch delete


----------



## BumpStix

nice man.. i wish mine had that kinda power to even pull my front tires up..lol


----------



## BumpStix

anyone else?


----------



## oh five 660

they made camo in 05


----------



## BumpStix

ok?


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ

it looks like you have 2002 rear hubs and axles. 2002 had two separate rear wheel bearings in a single hub opposed to 2003 and up they have a single wide wheel bearing in a single hub. thats my theory anyway, it gives u something elese to look into.


----------



## BumpStix

yea thats what they told also.. so idk whats going on. but i got the axles done now.. im just wanting more power... any ides?


----------



## Derek rhodes

On mine the biggest bang for the buck was Hmf k&n and jet kit but if It don't have a clutch kit I would get that first with them 29s on it I destroyed like 3 primaries before u got my clutch kit I had the Highlifter extreme clutch kit and the 2 mm shim mod on mine and it pulled my 29s great probly my 2nd biggest gain was from my AMR monster coil and AMR stage 3 cdi it had some pretty good power after I put them on anyways I hope this helps u out I wish I woulda just kept my grizz then I would have two nada zzz bikes lol


----------



## BumpStix

thanks man.. ima look into that stuff.. would you recomen where to get it?


----------



## Derek rhodes

Clutch kit Hmf k&n and jet kit I got from HL cdi and coil came from AMR racing and I got the shim kit off eBay for 8 bucks u also need to brace up the rear diff the rear diff mounts probly weakest link on bike I ripped mine off the frame when I welded them back I got a rear diff gusset from turner cycles ud be better off payin 60 for the gusset than watching the rear diff do backflips n break drive shft lol


----------



## BumpStix

thanks bud for all the help.... and iv never heard of the rear end prob. thanks for the heads up ill look into it..


----------



## Derek rhodes

If ur handy with as angle grinder and a welder I'm sure u could find a how to on the rear diff gusset on one of the grizzly forums I don't have a welder so I just paid the 60 bucks it is a pretty common problem I've even heard of people doin it with like 27 outlaws


----------



## BumpStix

oh wow.. thanks agian.. ima look it up. i can weld and do whatever else..


----------



## BumpStix

well i think i got my grizz sold... time to find me a brute


----------



## rajunxcajun55

Sold my brute for something smaller like you did for the reliablility, now im going back to a brute lol.


----------



## BumpStix

haha yea i did the same thing.kinda.. i blew my brute up. sold it. got this. now either going to sell this and get a brute or just try to save and buy a brute too


----------



## Derek rhodes

I'd keep it I regret sellin my grizzly


----------

